# Death!



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

As you can see in the last picture I had 4. (actually I originally had 5 but one came sick and they promptly ate half of it and was refunded my money)

Ever since I started feeding them chicken liver they've become aggressive as hell! They bite each other and stuff now. The funny thing is I fed them alot the night before this happened. And there has been times where I haven't fed them for a week or more and not so much of a fin nip, so I definately think its the chicken liver. Oh well, if another one is eaten I'll prolly sell the remaining two on the forum and buy somehting a little less agressive, like reds. Which is what I had originally, but I sold those to some members here for caribe.









edit: he's now in a frozen tomb like the other much smaller half eaten caribe.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn that suck sorry for your loss.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Yea it sucks! I thought "it would never happen to me"


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry to hear







but damn those guys look "healthy". What size tank are those caribes in?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

killerbee said:


> sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


75 gallon, heres a better of the 4 of em










I'm fairly positive that it's the one on the far left that died


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

sorry dude, that sucks. off topic, you may want to yank some of that gear off your filter intake.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

SiameseDream said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to hear
> ...


sucks that you lost one, it happens. Piranha's are unpredictable. Before the batch i have now one Redbelly killed 4 others in the course of a weekend.









good luck with the remaining 3, you should feed them once a day like i do and have not had any problems besides the occasional fin nipping (rarely) or territory fight (mainly Killer my redbelly and one of the Caribe).









They started together in a 60 gallon and i upgraded to a 113 gallon...they were 2.5 - 3" and are now 5.5 - 7".


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn bro sorry for your loss.

Those are some nice fish you got there.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have reds and caribe and I think the reds are more aggresive. I now have two caribes with only 1 eye.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

killerbee said:


> SiameseDream said:
> 
> 
> > killerbee said:
> ...


haha ive been around the forums a while, ive heard of killer. in fact other than Grim the rhom, and shogei, killer is the only other piranha i know by name ^_^


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry about the loss


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sry to hear that and nice caribes. and you should clean that intake you probly wont notice it but when i have stuff half as bab as that on my powerhead almost nothing comes out


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

SiameseDream said:


> haha ive been around the forums a while, ive heard of killer. in fact other than Grim the rhom, and shogei, killer is the only other piranha i know by name ^_^
> [snapback]1152925[/snapback]​


haha that's awesome..

shogei =















grim = don't know though


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry to here about your loss mate, but could they be getting ready to breed! I know there not gettin dark yet but look at the top pic and the 2 on the left have really bloated stomach area's!! Just my thought on the strange behavour!!!


----------

